# Apache SSL error; SSL connection fails

## vert

I've a problem with my https setup. I don't know why it stopped working, but I presume its got something to do with emerging one thing or another. Anyway, this is what "tail /var/log/apache/ssl-error_log" says:

```

[Sat Mar  8 14:16:40 2003] [error] mod_ssl: Unable to create a new SSL connection from the SSL context (OpenSSL library error follows)

[Sat Mar  8 14:16:40 2003] [error] OpenSSL: error:140BA0C3:SSL routines:SSL_new:null ssl ctx

[Sat Mar  8 14:21:37 2003] [error] mod_ssl: Unable to create a new SSL connection from the SSL context (OpenSSL library error follows)

[Sat Mar  8 14:21:37 2003] [error] OpenSSL: error:140BA0C3:SSL routines:SSL_new:null ssl ctx

```

The browser gives an error and says it cannot connect to the host. Port 443 is open according to "netstat -vnl" and normal http connections work fine. Anybody got ideas on what the problem might be here?

----------

## slartibartfasz

are u using apache2 - if not did u emerge mod_ssl? did u generate a certificate?

----------

## vert

Jep, I have a server.crt and a server.key and I did merge mod_ssl and made sure its gets loaded in apache.conf. And I'm using Apache 1.3.27.

----------

## vert

I'm still at a loss here   :Sad: 

----------

## slartibartfasz

see this link...

perhpas u got the certificate in the wrong place, or the permissions are not correct...

----------

## vert

I regenerated the certificate and now it seems to work again. Stupid I didn't think of trying that before. Oh well, it works so I'm happy   :Very Happy: 

Still I wonder what could have messed it up...

----------

## ixion

maybe your (default) 365 days was up for the certificate? I am configuring one right now for my webserver, and it asks you how long you want it to last with a default of 1 year. Possibly yours ran out?

----------

